# Best parer or petty for you?



## CoqaVin (Sep 15, 2013)

So I need a smaller knife since I have 2 240's in my set and my paring knife got sent to the knife sharpener for our restaurant by accident. So it was ground down to nothing.  Oh well good thing it was only a victorinox. But what is a good all around paring knife I see people have the Global or Mac ones how are the Tojiro DP ones or the Dojo?


----------



## CoqaVin (Sep 15, 2013)

I am also not trying to break the bank on this just something that I can use and last for awhile and will take the abuse thrown at it...Just don't want a plastic handle one like the victorinox that you can get for 10 bucks


----------



## Mingooch (Sep 15, 2013)

Depending on the length you like, I love mine from Del. I use it all the time. Wife loves it too. Really a great knife.


----------



## CoqaVin (Sep 15, 2013)

Mingooch said:


> Depending on the length you like, I love mine from Del. I use it all the time. Wife loves it too. Really a great knife.



I like the typical length for a parer maybe 4" maybe even 125mm...If you don't mind me asking how much you pay for that?


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 15, 2013)

http://www.thebestthings.com/knives/graphics/nogent_4in_paring.jpg

This is my favorite so far. Less than half the cost of a Del. my wife uses a Del paring knife and loves it.


----------



## CoqaVin (Sep 15, 2013)

where can you get a Sabatier paring knife from?


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 15, 2013)

http://www.thebestthings.com/knives/sabatier_nogent.htm


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 15, 2013)

Those Dojo's are killer too.


----------



## CoqaVin (Sep 15, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Those Dojo's are killer too.



Yea I hear ya on that do you have one?

The only thing I was worried about with that was the F&F as someone said on a review the F&F stinks


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 15, 2013)

My Exec sous at work has one. I'll take a closer look at it tonight, but it's stainless clad with an AS core. I'm a huge AS fan. My current petty is a Kanehiro that is also AS and semi-stainless clad. Such a great steel, I've never been disappointed. I own 3 AS knives: Takeda, Hiromoto and the petty.


----------



## CoqaVin (Sep 15, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> My Exec sous at work has one. I'll take a closer look at it tonight, but it's stainless clad with an AS core. I'm a huge AS fan. My current petty is a Kanehiro that is also AS and semi-stainless clad. Such a great steel, I've never been disappointed. I own 3 AS knives: Takeda, Hiromoto and the petty.



how much is the Kanehiro and where would I find it?


----------



## 77kath (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a Hiromoto AS petty as well. I like it a lot.


----------



## aaamax (Sep 15, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> http://www.thebestthings.com/knives/graphics/nogent_4in_paring.jpg
> 
> This is my favorite so far. Less than half the cost of a Del. my wife uses a Del paring knife and loves it.



+1.
I have a 3" thriftstore find that I rehandled and it's the nuts. I have yet to find a J blade with the right handle/blade geometry, but that is what I want eventually.


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 15, 2013)

I just received my Del parer I got off B/S/T yesterday and it feels perfect in my hand. Will offer more later after some extensive use, but I can see why people hype it up as much as they do.


----------



## bbartel (Sep 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Suissin paring knife? I too am in the market for one and was thinking of giving it a try.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Sep 16, 2013)

I have 2 paring knives (is a fruit knife considered a paring knife?) and a petty. This one is my favorite to use and the cheapest of them all. It's super sharp and fits nicely in my hand. 

http://korin.com/Misono-Fruit-Knife?sc=27&category=280078


----------



## Squilliam (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a dojo parer. In my opinion, it's junk. Very overground, borderline unsharpenable. It has a kind of right hand bevel / ura grind. The ura is awful. The AS seems well heat treated and is great to sharpen and doesn't chip or roll easily. However being carbon it quickly looses its sharpness on acidic fruits. The 2mm spine is also a bit thick considering its height, it wedges and steers on harder foods like apple.

I could have just got a bad one so take what I'm saying with a pinch of salt.


----------



## panda (Sep 16, 2013)

i replaced mac pro parer with a dojo that's been converted to a skinny wa handle and acid etched. absolutely love this thing!! the mac pro is just sitting going unused now. the mac is damn good, but the dojo simply blows it away in sharpness AND retention.


----------



## Robert (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a TojiroDP parer and a Watanabe in whithe steel.both do their job perfectly


----------



## 3200+++ (Sep 16, 2013)

i own a 90mm hattori hd petty and a ux10 180mm. i use them both all day long and i like them. be prepared to re-do the profile on the UX10 tho.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 16, 2013)

CoqaVin said:


> how much is the Kanehiro and where would I find it?



I'm pretty sure the only place that has them (unless someone carries them under a different "house" name) is Chef Knives To Go. I paid $150 for a 150mm about 1 and a half years ago, but now the price is $200. It's a great knife, but $200 is a bit steep. I'll bet the Hiromoto AS would be a winner.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 16, 2013)

As far as the Hiromoto AS petties go, i think that the 120 is a great little knife, but the 150 was a bit chubby for the length. I've owned both of these knives, really miss the 120, and I gave away the 150.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 16, 2013)

SQU, Sorry to hear about your experience but I have one too and I love it. I'm thinking that you might have received a bum one cause mine is tight. No over grinds, the AS is generously exposed and tip is very unique. More like a spear than an arrow. The handle fits so well in my large hand, even though the handle is quite small. I paid $60 four years ago. 




Squilliam said:


> I have a dojo parer. In my opinion, it's junk. Very overground, borderline unsharpenable. It has a kind of right hand bevel / ura grind. The ura is awful. The AS seems well heat treated and is great to sharpen and doesn't chip or roll easily. However being carbon it quickly looses its sharpness on acidic fruits. The 2mm spine is also a bit thick considering its height, it wedges and steers on harder foods like apple.
> 
> I could have just got a bad one so take what I'm saying with a pinch of salt.


----------



## bkdc (Sep 16, 2013)

My favorite paring is the Zwilling Bob Kramer in SG2. Handle feels amazing in my hand. Thin and sharp!


----------



## Eric (Sep 16, 2013)

I love my Gesshin Ginga 180 petty in Stainless. It is a great knife: thin, takes and holds a nice edge, great fit and finish, and nice profile. It is incredibly light, and laser like. if this is the type of thing you are looking for in a petty, I highly recommend them.


----------



## lanel (Sep 16, 2013)

I really like the zwilling Kramer carbon paring knife


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 17, 2013)

I've said this before, but my Shun Classic paring is about as close to ideal as I've used. It's (IMO) far and away the best knife that Shun makes. I've slowly changes the blade shape over the years and ended up with something that looks similar to the famous sab. The handle and integral bolster add a balance bias that is very handle heavy (as it should be). It's a knife that just feels good and everyone who's used it really loves. 

I'm a huge carbon fan, but this is a knife that I really appreciate being stainless as 99% of what it cuts is very acidic. 
The only thing that I'd change is subbin in something like AEB-L or ginsanko for the vg10, but for the way that a pairing knife is used, the properties of vg10 are totally adequate.


----------



## Gravy Power (Sep 17, 2013)

Agree on the Shun Petty, it's the best Shun I've owned. Can't compete with the Ealy new spec design though.


----------



## panda (Sep 17, 2013)

i like this one cause it's an inch longer than most parers. and isn't too long for in-hand work like a 135mm+ is.
http://epicureanedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=322


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 22, 2013)

Mingooch said:


> Depending on the length you like, I love mine from Del. I use it all the time. Wife loves it too. Really a great knife.



LOVE my Ealys. Highly, I mean, very highly recommended. 



Justin0505 said:


> I've said this before, but my Shun Classic paring is about as close to ideal as I've used. It's (IMO) far and away the best knife that Shun makes. I've slowly changes the blade shape over the years and ended up with something that looks similar to the famous sab. The handle and integral bolster add a balance bias that is very handle heavy (as it should be). It's a knife that just feels good and everyone who's used it really loves.
> 
> I'm a huge carbon fan, but this is a knife that I really appreciate being stainless as 99% of what it cuts is very acidic.
> The only thing that I'd change is subbin in something like AEB-L or ginsanko for the vg10, but for the way that a pairing knife is used, the properties of vg10 are totally adequate.



I have head you say this before, and honestly I feel bad about selling my Shun paring which I got as a gift, still in the box for $45. BUT its ok. A newb got a great deal and I hope they are enjoying it.


----------



## 77kath (Sep 22, 2013)

She is, indeed. But I will be glad to return it if you want it back. KH


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 22, 2013)

lol HI! No, enjoy it away  Glad you are still here!


----------



## 77kath (Sep 22, 2013)

Glad you are back.


----------



## Gravy Power (Sep 22, 2013)

After a weekend of work it's the Ealy by a mile, and then the Shun and then everything else.


----------



## Customfan (Sep 22, 2013)

Randy H. culinary scalpels Is the way to go in my opinion.... Im very happy with mine. :knife:


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 22, 2013)

Petty, love my DT. Still trying to decide on the best paring knife...have a Del and a Harner. I also have a Tojiro that gets extremely sharp. I switch them up, but mostly the Del and Harner for now.


----------



## aaamax (Sep 23, 2013)

Ok kids, don't laugh, but here is my absolute favorite parer.
A 75c thriftstore old carbon Mora Boyscout. Thinned the hell out of it and made a handle out of scrap from the yard. The thing is the nuts. can even handle cleaning the bits of meat off bone without any chipping and still skin a tomato. One day I might actually take the time to clean up the grind marks lol.


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 23, 2013)

Especially on this site, I love that you posted that paring knife. Love it, though it looks like it belongs at a vacation home in Mexico or something...just something rustic to compliment.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 23, 2013)

aaamax said:


> Ok kids, don't laugh, but here is my absolute favorite parer.
> A 75c thriftstore old carbon Mora Boyscout. Thinned the hell out of it and made a handle out of scrap from the yard. The thing is the nuts. can even handle cleaning the bits of meat off bone without any chipping and still skin a tomato. One day I might actually take the time to clean up the grind marks lol.



I think it's great!

My favorite parer is my little stumpy Rader. Shortest parer I've ever seen, combined with that wonderful Rader handle, it's just perfect.

I have a handful of petties, and like different ones for different applications. I actually like my Zwilling Kramer a lot (the 52100 flavor). I can use it to clean up meat with bones or slice some cheese without worrying about a chip. Takes a nice edge; just a dandy little knife. For cleaning up mass quantities of produce, I'm really liking my Hattori KD. It's amazingly nimble. When I spend a couple hours putting up some acidic vegetables like tomatoes, I don't have to worry about the micarta handle or orange spots showing up on the blade. Need to spend some time rounding the spine, tho.


----------



## Reede (Sep 24, 2013)

A Rader and a McGhee. Look a bit different, but both are wonderful in the hand.


----------



## RobinW (Sep 24, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> I've said this before, but my Shun Classic paring is about as close to ideal as I've used. It's (IMO) far and away the best knife that Shun makes. I've slowly changes the blade shape over the years and ended up with something that looks similar to the famous sab. The handle and integral bolster add a balance bias that is very handle heavy (as it should be). It's a knife that just feels good and everyone who's used it really loves.
> 
> I'm a huge carbon fan, but this is a knife that I really appreciate being stainless as 99% of what it cuts is very acidic.
> The only thing that I'd change is subbin in something like AEB-L or ginsanko for the vg10, but for the way that a pairing knife is used, the properties of vg10 are totally adequate.




Very cool! Your shape is almost identical to what i have done on my Shun...


----------

